# Shrink wrap for lotion pumps



## tmfinley

I need to find shrink wrap to fit lotion pumps or some way to discourage people from opening and using lotion on the shelf. I've tried fashioning my own shrink wrap for it but nothing seems to work well. Any ideas?

Tiffany


----------



## Caprine Beings

Postage tape! I also had a problem with people wanting to try every bottle...geez that whole row was the same fragrance folks! Postage tape seals them up good Then whoever purchases it can easily cut and pull it off.
I have looked but haven't found any shrink wrap for my pumps yet.
Tam


----------



## tmfinley

Tammy, can you explain how you taped it? For some reason I can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## hsmomof4

Would shrink tubes work?


----------



## tmfinley

Tubes just don't fit right.


----------



## Caprine Beings

With the pump head down and locked, sideways from you take a strip of postage tape and place one end at the bottom, bring up and over pump head, and back down, press sides of postage tape together. I'll get a photo later if I have time. 
I agree Tiffany, the tubes don't fit right.
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I only use pumps for testers, my lotion, shampoo etc...come with disc caps, which I tube shrink wrap, protecting the disc but mostly my labels from lotiony hands smearing them. V


----------



## Caprine Beings

:yeahthat, thats why I switched over to the press cap and tamper resistant seals. But I still have lotion with pumps left over that I used the tape on.
Tam


----------



## tmfinley

If you can get to it, I would love pictures Tammy.


----------



## Caprine Beings

Okay Tiffany. I'll get you one today, geez life is busy :biggrin.
Tam


----------



## Caprine Beings

This is not the best pic and this one is not trimmed up. Alcohol the pump top and allow to dry. Make sure to press a nice seal around pump opening and all the way around. Trim to look nicer but allow enough left over for customer to tear open. It does not look the best but it does ensure NOTHING gets into the spout contaminating things.









Tam


----------



## buckrun

The pumps we buy for our lotion bottles are factory sealed and you have to twist and pump so that a piece breaks away to allow it to function. Don't yours come 'locked' ? The idea for this is keeping someone from inadvertently pumping it or pumping in transport but since so many of our customers thought they were broken because they would not pump without first "opening" them we do it as we install them in the bottle. Why would you need more protection than that? I think I would prefer the whole bottle to be tubed and tied or melted if your pumps are not locked.


----------



## Caprine Beings

The pumps I got were not closed. I have to alcohol everything Well except the ones I got from you of course. Like I said I have abandoned pumps. 
Tam


----------

